# Bumper vs Bumper Cover ?



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey all,
I recently had a little oppsie with my cruze that resulted in a scrape in the rear bumper area. I was wanting to replace it anyway because of a little ding from the previous owner but it was too small to really spend the money on but now I have a real reason to get it replaced. My main question is, do I need a whole bumper replacement, or just the bumper cover? There is no framework damage, only cosmetic. A few people I have talked to have told me its a bumper but I wanted some Cruze owner opinions. Has anyone had any experience replacing the rear bumper/bumper cover? The bumper cover is about $200 or less and the bumper runs about $700 or so, so I am really hoping I can slide by with just a bumper cover . I plan on taking it to a local body shop but I just want to go in knowing just what I need.


Thanks everyone


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on the extent of the damage. If it's purely cosmetic - scratches, cracks, holes, etc - then the skin is all you need. A lot of time if if there is damage to the insides if everything still "works" people on a budget will still only replace the skin since no one else is any the wiser.


----------

